# Real Takeaway of the Failed Mueller Investigation



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Washington Is Crawling with Foreign Influencers


It certainly is with a plethora of Americans ready to betray the Republic for $.



> The real takeaway of the Mueller investigation is that Washington is honeycombed with foreign influencers not just in the Trump campaign or Hillary's, but pretty much everywhere.


https://pjmedia.com/richardfernandez/protecting-the-capital-of-the-world/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Round them up and return them to the countries of their loyalty after taking every penny of their wealth.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anyone seen the WHOLE report?! Nobody knows anything until then. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Has anyone seen the WHOLE report?! Nobody knows anything until then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ummm &#8230;. we know there wasn't enough dirt to charge the President. Even after 2 years of digging.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ummm &#8230;. we know there wasn't enough dirt to charge the President. Even after 2 years of digging.


C'mon now! Since when has proof stood in the way of impeaching 45!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> C'mon now! Since when has proof stood in the way of impeaching 45!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm not saying I want him impeached. I just want to see the entire report. I don't mean one with black lines all over it either. I don't want one that Barr got to decide what we see either. I think everyone should want the exact same.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm not saying I want him impeached. I just want to see the entire report. I don't mean one with black lines all over it either. I don't want one that Barr got to decide what we see either. I think everyone should want the exact same.


By federal law, he is disallowed from releasing un-redacted information if it is deemed a "security clearance" topic.
He cannot, by law, release the full report.

If folks want the full report, change the law first.
Until then, you will get black lines in the released report.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not saying I want him impeached. I just want to see the entire report. I don't mean one with black lines all over it either. I don't want one that Barr got to decide what we see either. I think everyone should want the exact same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You don't get to see the entire report. The rights of innocent people trump your curiosity. Be happy we get to see what we need to see. It'll be a lot more than what we got from Comey when he "investigated" Hillary.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Blah! Laws! Hehe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Has anyone seen the WHOLE report?! Nobody knows anything until then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Mish you do know that it already has proven Trump did not do it and supports of Hillary made it all up. Now more to the story for sure . But a Law passed by Democrats makes it a crime to release a lot of it. Now maybe they will get on with who really broke the law.
Now you bet if he release one word that comes near that law they will call for his arrest that day. That is how they play. Welcome back.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone that is still left thinking anything other than that the Mueller witch hunt and report is anything less than a coupe attempt that only proved that Trump is likely the "cleanest" (not criminal) man in the world is a fool. The power of the U.S. intell agencies, British intell, Australian intell and govt, and Russians paid by Clinton and the DNC found absolutely nothing on Trump. Even Rush was talking about the 9 months that the FBI was investigating Trump under Comey before Mueller. That 9 months came up with nothing. The arrogant ass that is Comey would have made sure to leak anything that he would have found to get the cred. Mueller would have done the same.
AG Barr is in process of bringing justice, and anyone not yet able to see the truth will be disappointed that they were so easily fooled.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Also, Barr is releasing the full report with some redactions on Thursday. Trump is foregoing Presidential privilege to allow more to be disclosed. Redactions are necessary otherwise federal law will be broken and "sources and methods" of intell agencies compromised. The report will come with color coded footnotes/annotations explaining what necessitated certain redactions.
The report will state the obvious, no collusion, no obstruction and no misdoings by Trump or the Trump team. Do, however expect that Mueller will use some language in the report in referring to Trump being flawed and allude to incompetence. This is what the lefty traitors and media will cling to in order to create an avalanche of fake news and work toward impeachment. We already know that impeachment has been the plan since immediately after Trump was elected.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We will soon find out who is really protected!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Personally I wanted to see it all and get it all out there plus the FISA applications those are important to me as I think they will illustrate the corrupt nature of the DOJ. That said it’s not realistic for that or this: they should create 536 copies and give all congressional critters and the whitehouse each a unique copy so two days later they can arrest the leaky SOBs for doing what they shouldn’t.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My guess is Good Friday won't be so good for Mr. Trump as the lamest stream media dissects the report and spins the evil in which Trump has done upon all with the blessed Mueller report. It's not impeachable to me, you or most other right minded folks but sure will be to cnn et al.



RedLion said:


> Anyone that is still left thinking anything other than that the Mueller witch hunt and report is anything less than a coupe attempt that only proved that Trump is likely the "cleanest" (not criminal) man in the world is a fool. The power of the U.S. intell agencies, British intell, Australian intell and govt, and Russians paid by Clinton and the DNC found absolutely nothing on Trump. Even Rush was talking about the 9 months that the FBI was investigating Trump under Comey before Mueller. That 9 months came up with nothing. The arrogant ass that is Comey would have made sure to leak anything that he would have found to get the cred. Mueller would have done the same.
> AG Barr is in process of bringing justice, and anyone not yet able to see the truth will be disappointed that they were so easily fooled.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm not saying I want him impeached. I just want to see the entire report. I don't mean one with black lines all over it either. I don't want one that Barr got to decide what we see either. I think everyone should want the exact same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You do realize the laws that prevent the release of the entire report (without black lines) is due to a law championed by democrats following the Ken Starr report on Clinton right?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> My guess is Good Friday won't be so good for Mr. Trump as the lamest stream media dissects the report and spins the evil in which Trump has done upon all with the blessed Mueller report. It's not impeachable to me, you or most other right minded folks but sure will be to cnn et al.


Yep, the commies will have their agreed upon talking point ready to unleash. Much like the current fake news talking point is about Trump "inciting violence" by posting a video of Omar saying "some people did something" to images of the Twin Towers being attacked.
The Fisa apps and 302's are going to be released, but as part of the larger investigation in process. Expect the next larger thing to happen will be the next IG report being released sometime in the next month or so. More criminal referrals will come from that. More importantly, that report will not be "sugar coated" by deep staters. Mueller/Rosenstein no longer have any power to have information and evidence withheld as it could compromise the Mueller investigation. That is a very large barrier now gone.
Also,....



> Footnote Highlights Corruption of Mueller's FBI Investigative Team&#8230;.





> It was Robert Mueller's FBI investigators who were lying; and the referral was sent to Robert Mueller because the special counsel held all jurisdiction on the Russian collusion investigation; and at the heart of that investigation was the Steele Dossier and FISA application. Mueller's 2017, 2018 and 2019 FBI team were essentially investigating the claims within the Steele Dossier they helped create in 2016.
> 
> This is where Margot Cleveland's article comes in. The FBI used the Grassley/Graham criminal referral, the existence of an ongoing criminal investigation, to argue against public disclosure (and enforce redactions) within the James Comey's memos on May 4, 2018. However, in December of 2018 those reasons for redaction were dropped because the criminal investigation was no longer ongoing. Heck, it was never opened.
> 
> ...


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/04/15/footnote-highlights-corruption-of-muellers-fbi-investigative-team/


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

The report has shown the whole world just how STUPID the dem leadership is...They couldn't win and election that was rigged in there favor and they could not prove wrong doing by 45 with and investigation that was rigged in there favor...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

watcher said:


> The report has shown the whole world just how STUPID the dem leadership is...They couldn't win and election that was rigged in there favor and they could not prove wrong doing by 45 with and investigation that was rigged in there favor...:vs_laugh:


No! It has shown nothing but how stupid the American media is. You laugh at them at our peril.

Dems are not stupid. They latched onto some poll that shows socialism sells. That is why they are promoting it. And frankly, they are winning the long game. Until we figure out how to compete against Santa Clause, we are going to be the losers. Sorry, but that is a fact.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The response to the report shows how stupid the American people are. They are right in line with CNN, Msnbc and the rest. Facts do not madder, social media spin does. You watch the Dem's will keep playing games dumb GOP will go along with delays. next thing you know election time. Dem's will drop a bunch of phony charges in the news. They will be back in the WH and every bit of deep state crimes covered up. Same game they have been playing all a long and the GOP falls for it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This whole investigation showed the American/USA public how much power and money the US government has. Small town USA has no chance against US Taxpayers dollars and power.. Think about that and what this reports message really says.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The message of the agenda is louder and the numbers of the followers is greater than you (us). There is but one response, and one only, that will change course from the destruction of this once great Republic and our beloved rights and liberties that our constitution was written around. This remedy is a stand, a stand at all costs.

I suspect our stand will in actuality be a stance &#8230; of watching the destruction continue.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fo...shedding-of-blood-may-be-required-to-save-u-s


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> The message of the agenda is louder and the numbers of the followers is greater than you (us). There is but one response, and one only, that will change course from the destruction of this once great Republic and our beloved rights and liberties that our constitution was written around. This remedy is a stand, a stand at all costs.
> 
> I suspect our stand will in actuality be a stance &#8230; of watching the destruction continue.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fo...shedding-of-blood-may-be-required-to-save-u-s


One day, perhaps sooner then most would think, it will come down to bloodshed, either by standing for this republic, or at the hands of our own arrogance and complacency.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I think the overall scope of this entire incident isn't fully realized & accepted - even with what's been revealed >>>> these people combined into an organized cabal of power to attempt the FIRST ever USA coup - first trying to affect the election and then seize power from a duly elected presidential official ...

talking power HUNGRY and desperate people that are on the very edge of losing everything ...

more than ever President Trump has to uber careful & observant of his actions and very movements - assassination ISN'T out of the realm of possibilities ....


----------

